# Looking for Llama .380 information



## TomServo92 (Feb 13, 2012)

My wife has a Llama .380 she inherited from her step-father. I'm trying to identify it. I know the basic history of Llama but I'm not sure exactly what model we have. The serial number is 563842 which I *think* puts production somewhere around 1970-ish. Also, based on the fact there are no vents in the rib, I believe it's a IIIA, series 2, variation 3. This is all based on my research online but I'm certainly not 100%. I'll take and post photos if that will help.

It's not a bad shooting little gun. Much more accurate than I expected. 

My last question: any idea on value? My wife has no sentimental attachment to it so we'd like to possibly sell or trade.


----------



## TomServo92 (Feb 13, 2012)

Not complaining but I'm curious why this got moved since the my Llama is a 1911 design. It seemed like the correct forum for the post as there were other posts related to the weapon already present there.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

It's not a 1911.


Looks like I have some house cleaning to do...


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TomServo92 said:


> My last question: any idea on value? My wife has no sentimental attachment to it so we'd like to possibly sell or trade.


As a used gun, maybe $150-$250.


----------



## TomServo92 (Feb 13, 2012)

VAMarine said:


> It's not a 1911.
> 
> Looks like I have some house cleaning to do...


Fair enough.


----------



## TomServo92 (Feb 13, 2012)

VAMarine said:


> As a used gun, maybe $150-$250.


Thanks. Any help on verifying the model?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TomServo92 said:


> Thanks. Any help on verifying the model?


Nope, sorry.

You might try contacting Eagle Imports as they handled some Llama warranty work if I recall, they may be able t help you out.

Also check out Gunbroker and GunsAmerica to look at models & pricing etc.


----------



## cameldeej7 (Jan 29, 2013)

Does your Llama have a grip safety?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

If you try to sell it to a gun shop, you can basically expect jack squat. 

They'll give you about one half or less, of what a private sale would bring.


----------



## Hunter25 (Feb 2, 2013)

I had a guy offer me a llama 380 with three mags for $200. I have read that they are not the most reliable guns but I believe I may buy this one. Any ideas?


----------



## Hunter25 (Feb 2, 2013)

You can never have too many firearms


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hunter25 said:


> I had a guy offer me a llama 380 with three mags for $200. I have read that they are not the most reliable guns but I believe I may buy this one. Any ideas?





Hunter25 said:


> *You can never have too many firearms* [emphasis added]


Oh, yes you can...if one of your guns is unreliable.
Llama's guns, like Star's and those of the other Spanish brands, will usually be of somewhat inferior quality. There is frequently a heat-treatment issue. Sometimes the steel is too soft for, or otherwise unsuited to, gun-making.

Full Disclosure: I own a Star PD. It hasn't failed yet. But now that I have better pistols, I am no longer willing to trust it with my life.


----------

